# CPT Code for failed PCI..???



## peeya (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi 

Is there a billable code for failed PCI? Please help


----------



## dpeoples (Aug 6, 2010)

peeya said:


> Hi
> 
> Is there a billable code for failed PCI? Please help




In my experience, assuming this is a cardiolgy case, I usually bill for the diagnostic heart cath (if one is performed) and not a failed PCI. If all they attempted was a PCI, I might use that CPT code with a modifier 52 or 53 depending on the reason for the failed attempt.
If all they did was prep and drape, with no access achieved, I would just not bill for that encounter. There is a lot of subjectivity to these situations, and what ever is billed should stand close scrutiny (audit).

HTH


----------

